# Wife caught a grown-up at st george island



## Fourfingers (Jun 21, 2016)

View attachment 876512
Fishing been slow so far in the bay wade fishing near Carrabelle but the bridge has been given up some white trout. Wife hung this bull red. It was her first bull red and it gave her all she want and then some on a 7'med-hevy 4000 series pfluger with 20 pound line.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2016)

Attagal, nice bull !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2016)

What a beautiful fish!
Way to go!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 21, 2016)

Congrats.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 21, 2016)

Man! Congrats to your wife! That's a heckuva fish, and I know that didn't come to shore easy. Redfish are some of the fightin'est critters that exist.


----------



## mattech (Jun 22, 2016)

Nice, congrats to her!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 22, 2016)

Good job girl!!! Nice Red!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 22, 2016)

Very nice! I know that gave her all the fight she wanted!!


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 22, 2016)

Wow! Beautiful Bull Red.
Were y'all fishing from the beach at night?


----------



## Fourfingers (Jun 22, 2016)

It was caught off the old bridge around 10:00 at night(4hand)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2016)

Very nice Bull. Tell her congrats and great job.!!!


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 22, 2016)

10-4.


----------

